# Nodak Fantasy Playoffs



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Playoffs begin this week. Matchups as follows:

1. Team 870 XPRS (870 XPRS) v. 8. brown streak (Chris Hustad)

2. smalls stunner (smalls) v. 7. Snowboarders

3. NCB v. 6. Deltaboy (DeltaBoy)

4. GF Crew (pjb1816) v. 5. sudden death

Regular season awards went to myself with the best record 10-2-1 and the most pts went to peyton manning, errh I mean smalls stunners with 955. Sorry to those who I am unaware of their screen name.

Good luck to everyone in the playoffs, except of course those who come in with ratings of 2 and below. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know 870, your starting QB is out this week (Bulger), not to mention your starting WR is relying on Chandler (Holt). And your prize running back is going up against the Baltimore D?

Do I smell an upset????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be the one laying the brown streak if that happens.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I will admit that I don't like playing snowboarders two weeks in a row. Guy was on a tear before this week.

chris, you've got a shot as the stars are aligned for 870 to take a monster dookie.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This is a shot at NCB... Your going down! :wink:

Just need to hope that D. McNabb focks things up this week for ya.

Good luck to everyone this week, except NCB.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I dislike you all!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah your all lucky my team didn't make the playoffs they're on a roll!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

1 hour and 15 minutes till kickoff,,,,the time of truth is amongst us.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I've gone ahead and made a tactical decision, instead of Starting Pmanning, I am going with Jeff Garcia this week. Just call it a gut feeling, but I am going to go with it. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

> All about smalls
> 
> Supporting Member Joined: 09 Sep 2003
> Total posts: 465
> ...


Does anyone besides me find the interests of smalls a bit disturbing???


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

You're probably part of them, your with the man. The man will never keep me down. Enlightenment is a path less traveled by those can see the truth.

tinfoilhelmetsmalls


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

and here I was wondering why the matrix had been on hbo so often lately, at least somebody is watching it 3-4 times a day.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I thought the Matrix was just a really bad sequel to Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure and Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey. I was wondering where Alex Winter (aka Bill S. Preston Esq) was.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris, me and smalls discussed this issue quite a bit and we both feel that your going to need to bring in a ringer to get past the mighty XPRS this afternoon. You probably didn't think of it but I would have put ..............ahhemnn mm










mr. kosar in my lineup if I were you....nevermind me to the right there, i was just hoping for an autograph when some psycho took a picture of us hugging.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Your not the only one with secret weapons Xpress.

Click on this!
http://www.motivational-celebrity-speakers.com/players/ickywoods.html


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It's just not fair, I'm sure Bernie can dance like you wouldn't believe, but nobody and I mean nobody has the "shuffle".


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

If it was 1 on 1 in fantasy football, exclusively 1 man's best against the other mans best. I'd take my chances.....










vs.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

vs


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Final Scores from 1st Round

Team 870 XPRS vs 60 
brown streak 47

NCB vs 65 
Deltaboy 73

GF Crew vs 71 
sudden death 99

smalls stunners vs 58 
Snowboarders 54

Next Week Matchups

Team 870 XPRS vs. sudden death
smalls stunners vs. Deltaboy


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It was close last wknd. Good luck to ya next wknd. Smalls! :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Game on DB! May the best qb win!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Isn't that the truth.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:lol:

I just hope Moss breaks out of his brown streak...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ah well, there's always next year.

I feel so "Vikingish". I work my tail off all season, look bad doing it, and then lose in the first round.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey chris, at least you did better than brother Eric! Little victories in life are what matter!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You had the Xpress where you wanted them and you couldn't win it. You suck and no more asking big brother for help with your team, loser!!!!

The sad thing is I started off on such a roll and then in Col. I gave Chris advice on players to pick-up to play against me to make it a game and he WON!!!! :sniper: That started my rash of injuries and a lost season, but there is always next year!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Semifinals week scores as follow:

Team 870 XPRS 99 
sudden death 86

NCB 57 
Snowboarders 98

GF Crew 50 
brown streak 48

smalls stunners 59 
Deltaboy 62

Championship Matchup-Team 870 XPRS vs. Deltaboy

3rd/4th Place Matchup-smalls vs. sudden death

5th/6th-GF Crew vs. Snowboarders

7th/8th-brown streak vs. NCB


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Really sucks watching the playoffs from the sidelines, hey Ray don't choke....


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I just need the Vikings to score as many passing touchdowns as possible in order to have any hope this week. Should be a great game Friday...

Good luck to ya this week 870!


----------

